# 69 Rally II Wheels



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Recently had the wheels/tires broken down on the judge I am working on and noticed there was a yellow paint stripe down the center of the wheel on the inside hidden by the tire. Trying to determine if this was a factory mark or was just something that maybe a tire/wheel shop did previously. Anyone else notice a yellow stripe on their wheels?


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Did not see any yellow stripes inside my original 14" it did have a sticker though.


----------

